# Mark of Calth: Dark Heart E-book released!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

> THE STORY
> 
> When the Word Bearers launched their surprise assault on Calth, it marked the beginning of their righteous campaign of vengeance against the hated Ultramarines Legion. But for one young acolyte of Kor Phaeron, it is not the sons of Guilliman that he seeks to bring low - through infernal pacts and daemonic power he strives to carve out a destiny for himself in the midst of the greatest war that the galaxy has ever seen. The name of Marduk shall be spoken with awe for millennia still to come...
> ABOUT THE BOOK
> ...


http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/dark-heart-ebook.html

It appears we get to see more of his Word Bearers. It will be interesting to see as both he and ADB has a contribution about them.


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone read this yet? Does it have any relevancy to the Heresy at large, or is it just a way to connect the 40K Marduk to the Heresy events?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

deepsix81 said:


> Has anyone read this yet? Does it have any relevancy to the Heresy at large, or is it just a way to connect the 40K Marduk to the Heresy events?


Must be. I twittered Ant the other day asking if we'll ever see Marduk again and he said yes and I wouldn't have to wait long. Makes sense now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Read the first few pages earlier, and it so far it just seems to be about how Marduk takes his first steps up through the ranks. It's nice to see a link between new series and old, especially when it spans 10,000 years.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's nice to see a link between new series and old, especially when it spans 10,000 years.


Really? I get bored of the seemingly constant tie-ins and overlaps that authors jam into their Heresy works to promote their own 40k work. It's such a big universe with so much potential that consistently returning to old or established characters just seems to waste some of that potential. Each Legion has tens of thousands of interesting characters to explore, stop regurgitating the same ones! Mcneill with _Angel Exterminatus_ was the most recent culprit.

As for _Dark Heart_, I downloaded it the other day but am yet to read it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Really? I get bored of the seemingly constant tie-ins and overlaps that authors jam into their Heresy works to promote their own 40k work. It's such a big universe with so much potential that consistently returning to old or established characters just seems to waste some of that potential. Each Legion has tens of thousands of interesting characters to explore, stop regurgitating the same ones! Mcneill with _Angel Exterminatus_ was the most recent culprit.
> 
> As for _Dark Heart_, I downloaded it the other day but am yet to read it.


People like to see the origins of their favorite characters, of which Marduk has become on for many readers, and if BL give their fans what they want we can't really complain, can we? Considering the sheer number of characters introduced so far in the series that have become fan favorites, I don't think exploring the 40k universe from within the 30k universe every now and then isn't a bad thing.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I am half and half on that! First I love CSM so its nice to see the connection between the two worlds. HOWEVER I dont think they should be the main characters of the certain story, like perhaps this (I havent read it yet) or Angel Exterminatus. They should be backgroundcharacters or making small cameos at best I think.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Really? I get bored of the seemingly constant tie-ins and overlaps that authors jam into their Heresy works to promote their own 40k work. It's such a big universe with so much potential that consistently returning to old or established characters just seems to waste some of that potential. Each Legion has tens of thousands of interesting characters to explore, stop regurgitating the same ones! Mcneill with _Angel Exterminatus_ was the most recent culprit.


I agree with this... Really hated the amount of promotion for McNeill`s 40k characters that was going on in Angel Exterminatus. 

As for the story, I guess it was OK. Not in love with it, but the series has seen worse.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought it was a good read, showing how Marduk began his ascent to power. And the Word Bearer preparations prior to the final conflict in Know No Fear. Theres some quite nice glimpses of Kor Phaeron too.


----------

